# Christine Goerke is Radiant in RBG Tribute: Absheulicher on Playbill



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://playbill.com/article/watch-...-ruth-bader-ginsburg-with-fidelio-performance She has the perfect voice for the jumps down into the chest register. What an actress she is!


----------

